# Sprinter...yes or no?



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

My good friend in SD has had a 4x4 crew van for a few years now and every time I visit I can’t stop drooling over it. It is not a fancy conversion. Just front and rear seat and a big empty box.

Looks like a perfect vehicle for basic camping and keeping my bikes out of sight.

Conversions are stupid $. A basic crew is the same as a full-size truck. Thinking a nice cot, some kind of interior bike rack and let the road tripping begin.

Anyone here have any experience?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

They are popular here in Colorado. I talked to a few people in Fruita with then. The biggest issue I hear is temp control. If you don't insulated it will either become a refrigerator or an oven. You also need some kind of roof vent to allow moisture to get out. 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I do see a lot of the builds adding auxillary fans to the roof. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

Sprinter yes. 

I’ve a 2017 4x4 144 crew. I did a basic conversion which is nearly a must to make it comfortable. It’s my daily driver and I can say it’s the single most useful vehicle I’ve ever owned. I keep my bike(s) with me to ride before, during, or after work. I’ve got riding gear, a small fridge and a rinse kit. 

You will need an upfit of some sort. I’d highly reccommend looking at Adventure Wagon out of Tualatin,OR. They sell a DIY (if your handy) kit for around 10K. When you seen the engineering in the kit it becomes a real bargain.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Way overrated. I’ve got 59 nights and 20k on a FWD promaster in the last 10 months and haven’t ever wished I had 4wd or paid double (literally double) for my van. My promaster new off the lot was 35k OTD. I have another 10 into a DIY conversion and I could live in it full time.


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

They may be over rated? They definitely more dollars. They do hold there value very well but are not withought fault. I was close to pulling the trigger on the Ford. The Dodge was a no go for me though. I didn’t like the ergonomics or the power plant offerings. I’d say though vans are a great vehicle for the cyclist. I love getting into my kit inside the van. So nice.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Transits are my dream. Insulate it with thinsulate, add a maxxair fan to the roof that runs off of a single deep cycle battery. charge it from your alternator.. and have a pure sign wave inverter for charging your gadgets. Simple comfortable camper = done


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

Transits are nice. When I started the process the conversion accessories were few and far between. The market has improved and nearly that of the Sprinter platform. I’d definitely run one. The V6 eco tech is a fun motor. They’ve a smallish tank and there's no aftermarket fuel cell options, in Ca at least.


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

Something for everyone.

https://adventurewagon.com/


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

jbrownmxr said:


> Sprinter yes.
> 
> I've a 2017 4x4 144 crew. I did a basic conversion which is nearly a must to make it comfortable. It's my daily driver and I can say it's the single most useful vehicle I've ever owned. I keep my bike(s) with me to ride before, during, or after work. I've got riding gear, a small fridge and a rinse kit.
> 
> You will need an upfit of some sort. I'd highly reccommend looking at Adventure Wagon out of Tualatin,OR. They sell a DIY (if your handy) kit for around 10K. When you seen the engineering in the kit it becomes a real bargain.


Love to see how you store your bikes.

I don't really want to do much of a conversion. I just want a cot and arb fridge. I'm sick of tents, sleeping on the ground and ice chests. Otherwise want to keep it very simple.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

I can send a couple pics of my set up. Pm me your email.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

MudderNutter said:


> Transits are my dream. Insulate it with thinsulate, add a maxxair fan to the roof that runs off of a single deep cycle battery. charge it from your alternator.. and have a pure sign wave inverter for charging your gadgets. Simple comfortable camper = done


Pretty much where I'm going

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Streetdoctor said:


> Way overrated. I've got 59 nights and 20k on a FWD promaster in the last 10 months and haven't ever wished I had 4wd or paid double (literally double) for my van. My promaster new off the lot was 35k OTD. I have another 10 into a DIY conversion and I could live in it full time.


I definitely use 4x4 regularly. I launch a boat on sand and 4x4 is pretty much a must.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

sbd said:


> Pretty much where I'm going
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Yup! The only other things I would want is a bed platform, and a DC fridge like an edgestar, Engle, or arb. Not messing with ice is the dream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

A frig is not always the best option. You have to figure in battery drain, battery recharge, wiring and food space. A frig will have the least space for food and cost the most. Unless your using an RV style frig you are looking at 2 days of food maybe 3. A dansfoss compressor in a compressor frig will give you the best use of your battery. Dometic makes a nice chest frig but they are not cheap. You get what you pay for in this case. 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

To be more clear I want an ARB for my food. A good ice chest for my beer. 

The amp draw for an ARB is minimal. Wiring as well. Cheap...no. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

gundrted said:


> A frig is not always the best option. You have to figure in battery drain, battery recharge, wiring and food space. A frig will have the least space for food and cost the most. Unless your using an RV style frig you are looking at 2 days of food maybe 3. A dansfoss compressor in a compressor frig will give you the best use of your battery. Dometic makes a nice chest frig but they are not cheap. You get what you pay for in this case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


I have an ARB 63qt and easily fit 5 days of food for 2 people. I just spent 15 days in Whistler where the sun came out 3 times. 255Ah Lifeline battery and it never got below 94%. We drove to Squamish twice and with a Sterling battery to battery charger that was enough to keep the battery topped off. My fridge is set to 29f. I'm in Colorado so we usually never go more than a half a day without sun. 300w of solar and my battery is 100% 99.5% of the time. I went way overboard on the battery, next time I would a 200Ah AGM. My electrical draw is 10 LED lights, 2 fans, the ARB fridge, and charging a Mavic Pro drone, 2 phones, a gopro, and an iPad.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Streetdoctor said:


> I have an ARB 63qt and easily fit 5 days of food for 2 people. I just spent 15 days in Whistler where the sun came out 3 times. 255Ah Lifeline battery and it never got below 94%. We drove to Squamish twice and with a Sterling battery to battery charger that was enough to keep the battery topped off. My fridge is set to 29f. I'm in Colorado so we usually never go more than a half a day without sun. 300w of solar and my battery is 100% 99.5% of the time. I went way overboard on the battery, next time I would a 200Ah AGM. My electrical draw is 10 LED lights, 2 fans, the ARB fridge, and charging a Mavic Pro drone, 2 phones, a gopro, and an iPad.


Any pics of your rig?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

The ARB is a good unit. I have the 50qt which works well for my needs. I bought it 18 months ago and it’s been running non stop sans an occasional cleaning since. 

Regarding the 4x4 I also use it from time to time. It provides an extra bit of insurance when traveling off the beaten path. 

These rigs are best described as a Swiss Army knife. Resist the urge to create an RV. Keep it simple and modular.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Long time van owner. There is no vehicle more utilitarian for the outdoor enthusiast. My buddies with pickups mess with tents and are always worried about securing their bikes. I sleep in my van with room for all my gear and then some. Generally speaking It seems my buddies sprinters are a little more fragile and more$$ to maintain than offerings from the big 3. 4x4 is certainly desirable but a limited slip diff and good tires are surprisingly capable. I live in the PNW and literally camped every single weekend + all vaca time since it stopped raining in spring until it started raining this weekend. Don't underestimate the ease and confort a van offers. Get one, see you down by the river.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a several friends/acquaintances that are all hard core mtbr's and trail builders that run the Sprinters. 2 or 3 of those are Sportmobile conversions which are bitchin but I'm doing it myself to save some coin and keep it simple. What I see cropping up with these guys that have the miles on them are maintenance expenses. Mercedes is bending them over for relatively minor fixes. Some of the examples were boggling. On the local level, they have discovered a guy that is a mechanic for the local FedEx Fleet and they run a ****-ton of Sprinters. This guy has been saving them big dollars by side jobbing in his driveway at home. That doesn't work well when on the road, though and not that any dealership work is cheap but I have always been downright scared to death by being locked in to these high dollar models and their dealer networks.

I plan to be rolling with the Ford Transit. I'm sort of in the looking/research mode now as we just bought a new Ford Escape to replace the Focus that Ford bought back from me due to its POS transmission. We took all of that coin and added about a 1/3 to it to get the vehicle we really wanted. I don't like financing cars and haven't for a long time but they gave us 0% on that small portion extra so I took advantage of a fast payoff cycle. Once we settle in with the new car, I'll be getting primed to do the Transit. The number of chassis sizes and configurations is absolutely mind boggling on the Ford. The Ecoboosts are great power plants and I have experience towing with it so that's sorta my first desire in the early stage of the game. 

On a basic level, it looks like framing up insulation and panelling for the interior is a pretty easy DIY process to take care of that important aspect of comfort. I've seen it done along with more extensive DIY customizing in a Transit of a local guy that took his all over the country on a year long trip, did the Appalachian trail thing north to south and toured back. I haven't yet caught back up to get his ideas of what/how he would change what he did do with the conversion.


----------



## Litemike (Sep 13, 2007)

jbrownmxr said:


> Something for everyone.
> 
> https://adventurewagon.com/


Seriously valid option


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I just got back from spending a week in Bend and it was Sprinter palooza. I was drooling!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Home of the arc'teryx business suit. I wonder how many of them actually leave town.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

How about the Transit 4x4 conversion by Quigley? I've never looked into the cost or quality vs the Mercedes though.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

69tr6r said:


> How about the Transit 4x4 conversion by Quigley? I've never looked into the cost or quality vs the Mercedes though.


It's only in low top, I definitely want a hi top.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

sbd said:


> It's only in low top, I definitely want a hi top.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I'm sure quigley would convert any height transit you want. From what I've seen it's a 10k job though.

The sprinter 4x4 drivetrain is superior to a quigley conversion though. I think the lsd in the rear of a transit would be plenty for pretty much anyone. If it's not enough just get a sprinter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I definitely want 4x4

I launch boats on sand and wet locks. 2wd LSD won't do it. BTDT. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

sbd said:


> It's only in low top, I definitely want a hi top.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Looks like they actually will do a high top but the Quigley is more than an Mercedes.

The only advantage of that route would be no wait.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

How big are these boats that you launch from the beach?


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

MudderNutter said:


> How big are these boats that you launch from the beach?


Heavy one is around 5k

Lighter is 1k

Lightest 500#

All we're a reoccurring problem with 2WD

All have been no problem with 4WD

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

sbd said:


> Heavy one is around 5k
> 
> Lighter is 1k
> 
> ...


Man that larger boat will really be pushing the towing limits of these vans (5200-6000lbs depending on config).


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I was concerned about that as well. The Sprinter diesel is #5500. The duelly with the exact same drivetrain is #7500. According to the people I spoke to the he difference is suspension and brakes. 

In the end, my buddy has one and it pulls his boat which is just a tad heavier and his tows it with ease. I have driven it a number of times and not sweating it. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

sbd said:


> I was concerned about that as well. The Sprinter diesel is #5500. The duelly with the exact same drivetrain is #7500. According to the people I spoke to the he difference is suspension and brakes.
> 
> In the end, my buddy has one and it pulls his boat which is just a tad heavier and his tows it with ease. I have driven it a number of times and not sweating it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Yeah I would just make sure you have a nice big tranny cooler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

This is his rig.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

sbd said:


> This is his rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that looks dope! Go on and getchu one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

MudderNutter said:


> Yeah I would just make sure you have a nice big tranny cooler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I understand it there is no difference in transmissions between the 5500 and the 7500.

In addition the 2019 has a major transmission upgrade.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think the 4x4 2019's are going to be available for quite a while and then you're still dealing with the multi-month/year delay before you'll see it after ordering.

Wife and I were considering a Sprinter, we're back looking at pickups and pop-up truck campers.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

When I spoke to the dealer they expect the same basic wait time as before if you order one 6-8 months. 

They also said they will some "allocation" of standard package 4x4s which they've never had before. 



Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

6thElement said:


> I don't think the 4x4 2019's are going to be available for quite a while and then you're still dealing with the multi-month/year delay before you'll see it after ordering.
> 
> Wife and I were considering a Sprinter, we're back looking at pickups and pop-up truck campers.


That's certainly another route. I love the 4wheel pop ups.

But I want to have my bike inside and out of sight.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

First start reading the “sprinter forum” they are far from reliable and most techs are clueless about them and usually paid $180 labor rate

I used to want one, now I’m not so sure


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

I deliberated for the better part of two years about getting a sprinter. I finally bought one and have been living with it happily for 40K and 20 months now.

It’s not a vehicle for a shade tree mechanic. Not many cars are these days. The big issues with them are two fold.

firstly the emissions systems are complex and require thought. One mus’nt ignore the DEF fluid as urea crystals wreak havoc on sensors and atomizers. The DEF filter doesn’t tolerate excessive idling or stop and go traffic. Long stents at freeway speeds are required for proper regens to occur. 

Next problem is really a two parter. The software required to diagnose and fix them is propiotery and expensive. This narrows the available technicians almost exclusively to MB dealers. For which there is a wide range of competence. 

They are not cheap to maintain, but, infinitely cheaper than repairing. 

I trust my van but realize it’s limitations. I’m early for all scheduled maintenance. I love stuffing it full of bikes, or motos, or kids, and having some sort of adventure. 

Would I try a round the world adventure? Probably not. Too complex and unforgiving a platform. If you want bullet proof get a 12V Cummins.


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

Fortunate for my business to have a Sprinter 4x4 and a just added '19 Transit w/ the Quigley 4x4 conversion. After being a big fan of the Sprinter 4x4 the last year + the last few weeks of driving the Transit 4x4 has been eyeopening at least.... The eco boost motor/tranny combo smokes the 3.0L MB diesel. Also really enjoying true 4wd with shift on the Fly vs the glorified AWD system of the Mercedes. Yes, the Sprinter does have a bit nicer ergonomics and some of the fit/finish is a bit nicer but having a dealership on every street corner and no emissions BS is comforting.... We shall see....


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Alta825 said:


> Fortunate for my business to have a Sprinter 4x4 and a just added '19 Transit w/ the Quigley 4x4 conversion. After being a big fan of the Sprinter 4x4 the last year + the last few weeks of driving the Transit 4x4 has been eyeopening at least.... The eco boost motor/tranny combo smokes the 3.0L MB diesel. Also really enjoying true 4wd with shift on the Fly vs the glorified AWD system of the Mercedes. Yes, the Sprinter does have a bit nicer ergonomics and some of the fit/finish is a bit nicer but having a dealership on every street corner and no emissions BS is comforting.... We shall see....


How's the ride of the Quigley? Pics!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Just looking at sprinters online, out of boredom. If you buy a new one, you can prepay 6 services for a mere $4000.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

JimmyAsheville said:


> Just looking at sprinters online, out of boredom. If you buy a new one, you can prepay 6 services for a mere $4000.


4k for 6 services is $666 per service. At 20,000 miles per service that would be about 3.3 cents a mile.

My Dodge usually goes in around 5500 for about $200, or 3.6 cents a mile.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

Yes 4K is a good seal for service. I paid closer to $700/service so far. If your struggling to make a payment on a sprinter don’t buy one.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

jbrownmxr said:


> Yes 4K is a good seal for service. I paid closer to $700/service so far. If your struggling to make a payment on a sprinter don't buy one.


Don't worry I could easily afford it, I don't struggle financially. In fact, I don't even make car payments. But thanks for the financial counseling.


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

You’re welcome.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

That price was for the Sprinter with the gas engine. Can’t find a maintenance schedule for the 2019 gas powered Sprinter. Does anyone know if a gas Sprinter can go 20k between services, or what the recommended interval would be?


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

Spend some time on the sprinter source forum. Its by far the best source for sprinter knowledge for the consumer. The new sprinter generation (VS30) is just hitting the dealers and though a gas version is in the works it's yet to be sold in the states. But, for anybody that really wants to research these vehicles,this is the place.

https://sprinter-source.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=212


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

jbrownmxr said:


> Spend some time on the sprinter source forum. Its by far the best source for sprinter knowledge for the consumer. The new sprinter generation (VS30) is just hitting the dealers and though a gas version is in the works it's yet to be sold in the states. But, for anybody that really wants to research these vehicles,this is the place.
> 
> https://sprinter-source.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=212


I lurk there occasionally.

Mostly I just wish my Sprinter would hurry up and get here.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Yeah, I have been on there. Interesting though, on MB USA website you can “build” a gas Sprinter. Service intervals no where to be found though.


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

I was able to build my MY17 on MB website, it took 9 months for it to show up. Ha.

If I were to guess I’d say it’ll have shorter intervals, say 10-15K, but, cheaper pricing. 

This is my second sprinter, the service intervals have gotten longer but the vans haven’t changed much. I think this trend is simply to make them more attractive to fleet buyers. I service between 10K-15K. Just me. 

The gas will be a nice option for those not eating all the bluetech ****.

They imported v6 gas sprinters for a couple years in 2007-8 or so. During the whole Diamler Chrysler period. They were rebaged dodges. Anyway, when you can find one they’re usually a lot cheaper. 

Good luck.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

my take on the increased services intervals, is that all they need to do is make the engine last until the warranty is up. my wife's BMW has an electronic something or other that calculates when you need an oil change, based on your driving and/or you oil analysis or whatever it is. It'll take you up to 20K miles, and this is a gas engine. it's a way for BMW to tell you that overall service costs are low, even though individual visits are very high. I just can't make myself do that long of interval, so its it every 5000 for me. but since the dealer is 100 miles away i just do it in the garage, since for her that's only about once a year. seems like a 4 cylinder turbo pulling a van around might be pretty hard work, for the car and the oil.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sketched by these increased service intervals, as well. My new Ford Ecoboost has a similar oil interval device and I don't think these are any more technical than a calculator linked to the mileage. Mine is a 10k interval and it counts down in percentages till you hit the 10k mark, which I JUST did with my very first service interval. I chose not to get my first service done free and did it myself (and will continue to do so) and sent my oil sample in for its initial analysis. I did a TBN on it this time which simply tells you whether the oil is "worn out" by measuring remaining amounts of additives that are doing the work as well as testing viscosity and flashpoint, etc. At 10k, they said I might be able to get another 2k out of the oil as it still had sufficient composition to do what it is designed to do. I'm not interested in stretching it to the limits but wanted to establish a baseline. Of course, wear metals were high as was silicone due to new engine break-in. I expect that and will be watching because that's the big deal. That should be trending downward as time goes on. 

One thing I have done over the years on some of my equipment and vehicles is stretch the oil change interval since the oil can handle it but spin a new, high quality oil filter at mid-interval and add oil to make up for the loss. It seems reasonable that oil can be engineered to last longer but unless they really increase the physical size and characteristics of an oil filter, which are still small on these cars, I see that as a very significant issue contributing to premature wear on a motor. 

Back to the oil timer....I have 11k on the car and after changing oil at 9984 miles, it says I have 90% oil life left. I don't think there is any amazing analytical testing going on here, just a different means of relaying the info in comparison to the old "odometer reset" devices that were so trendy in new cars a number of years back.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks like the Transit in all wheel drive will be out this fall, at what Ford calls affordable pricing. All the safety features such as automatic braking, lane assist etc will be standard. Plus Ford is adding the crew version, with seating for three in the second row. And, swivel seats up front are an option. I think Im headed that way this fall ... 

If I were able, I’d link the article. But I’m not. Maybe someone else will ...


----------



## jbrownmxr (May 11, 2014)

That’s good news. More options are better.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

JimmyAsheville said:


> Looks like the Transit in all wheel drive will be out this fall, at what Ford calls affordable pricing. All the safety features such as automatic braking, lane assist etc will be standard. Plus Ford is adding the crew version, with seating for three in the second row. And, swivel seats up front are an option. I think Im headed that way this fall ...
> 
> If I were able, I'd link the article. But I'm not. Maybe someone else will ...


Wow. Best news I've seen all day. Official Dirtbag AWD Mountain vehicle!

Whaaat? 10 Speed tranny?

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a26657959/2020-ford-transit-van-photos-info/


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Lots of new choices in the Transit. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

JimmyAsheville said:


> Looks like the Transit in all wheel drive will be out this fall, at what Ford calls affordable pricing. All the safety features such as automatic braking, lane assist etc will be standard. Plus Ford is adding the crew version, with seating for three in the second row. And, swivel seats up front are an option. I think Im headed that way this fall ...


You and me both, I think in medium roof for space to add a removable bed platform above the bikes and behind the bench seat. Ultimate moto/mtb van (if you have 3 kids that ride). Would pop the platform out when carrying motos


----------



## ribsteak (Oct 12, 2005)

May I suggest a sprinter based MH? If you shop around and go with a 2006 or earlier chassis they have no emissions "crap" that cause the issues with the modern diesels. This is from a cruiser bike trip we took and in Silverton, CO. If you zoom in the large door on the passenger door in the rear holds 2 bikes easily when traveling folding the bed in half on the inside, keeps out of the elements. We haul a trail 70 in there too!

Dudes dig sprinter builds, if you have a wife or GF they dig a bathroom and hot shower, lets our trips go from 3 days to a week or more. We found this for $39K with 39K miles or about the price of 8 fancy mountain bikes! A 2006 sprinter empty box with 150,000 + miles is going to be $12-15K out west without any build.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

Hum, the wife and I have done two two week trips this past summer in a build out sprinter. Only have a potable toilet and a shower out the back door. Like all relationship things depends on who you pick!!!


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob W said:


> Only have a potable toilet


Hey guys, don't accept drinks from Bob W.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

ribsteak said:


> May I suggest a sprinter based MH? If you shop around and go with a 2006 or earlier chassis they have no emissions "crap" that cause the issues with the modern diesels. This is from a cruiser bike trip we took and in Silverton, CO. If you zoom in the large door on the passenger door in the rear holds 2 bikes easily when traveling folding the bed in half on the inside, keeps out of the elements. We haul a trail 70 in there too!
> 
> Dudes dig sprinter builds, if you have a wife or GF they dig a bathroom and hot shower, lets our trips go from 3 days to a week or more. We found this for $39K with 39K miles or about the price of 8 fancy mountain bikes! A 2006 sprinter empty box with 150,000 + miles is going to be $12-15K out west without any build.
> View attachment 1240906


This is smart.

I know everyone takes a lot of pride in their builds, and some of craftsmanship is great, but to be honest, most home builds end up looking like a hoarders closet when completed.

Having a "real" kitchen and bathroom is important. I like a hot shower. The AC looks nice too. I bet it has a built in generator and it looks like an outdoor kitchen.

RV companies have been doing this for a while and have most of the tricks down pat.

Plus they are stupid cheap when you buy used.

Time to hit up RV Trader.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

What you wash your hands after, that would waste water...


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

A MH is not a bad suggestion. However I need 4x4 for boat launching and this will be my dd.

I do agree with your point about most builds and intent to keep it a Spartan man cave for that reason. Me and the trail dog will likely be the only sleepers and we're not picky. 

Thinking about a light trailer for longer trips and when the wife joins. A GeoPro 19FBS is easily towable and way cheaper and nicer than any build I've seen. Keep the bike in the sprinter for drives to the trailhead etc. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

ribsteak said:


> May I suggest a sprinter based MH? If you shop around and go with a 2006 or earlier chassis they have no emissions "crap" that cause the issues with the modern diesels. This is from a cruiser bike trip we took and in Silverton, CO. If you zoom in the large door on the passenger door in the rear holds 2 bikes easily when traveling folding the bed in half on the inside, keeps out of the elements. We haul a trail 70 in there too!
> 
> Dudes dig sprinter builds, if you have a wife or GF they dig a bathroom and hot shower, lets our trips go from 3 days to a week or more. We found this for $39K with 39K miles or about the price of 8 fancy mountain bikes! A 2006 sprinter empty box with 150,000 + miles is going to be $12-15K out west without any build.
> View attachment 1240906


Yes! And someone needs to buy this thing!

https://denver.craigslist.org/rvd/d/denver-2006-itasca-navion-23h-only-42k/6836496619.html


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

Are you trying to go cheap route and have something practical? Or are you looking for an awesome build that people will drool over?

If you are somewhat mechanically inclined and trying to keep the cost low I would say 2004-2006 dodge sprinter 2wd 2500. They are cheap now and everywhere (so are parts). They are older though and the biggest issue is rust on those. You will have to mechanical work for sure! Especially if you plan to do long trips in it. If you are not mechanically inclined and still trying to keep the cost down maybe a used transit.

Either way don't get sucked into the "vanlife" builds that everyone goes for. Make it practical for you and what you will use it for. Do you need a 2000w pure sine inverter and 400ah of lithium batteries? maybe... maybe not, but figure out your actually needs first.

Going with a used factory RV is a good option also as people have pointed out. They are going to be your cheapest and quickest route, but will also most likely need some work done if you are getting an older used one. My biggest concern with this route would be getting to trail heads due to the width and ground clearance of most of those RVs. I have a 2004 sprinter and its ground clearance is shockingly high. Added some BFgoodrich KO2 tires to it and I am comfortable with that van on most back country trail heads. I don't feel that 4wd is worth the cost. These vans with the right tires and loaded up tend to do fine.

I posted all of the stuff I have done to mine if you want to check it out here.

With all that said having an additional vehicle is a major expense. A friend of mine has seen mine and debated going that route, but after really breaking down her needs and how she would use it, combined with the additional cost, we decided that just outfitting her current everyday car (jeep wrangler) with a few additions (fridge, rear battery, sleeping platform, vents) would be sufficient for what she wanted.

I would really break down how and when you would use it and what amount of cash you want to put into it.

My van:


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Like I said in the first post I don't want a snazzy conversion. Just want a box for my stuff and a place to sleep.

I am very good mechanically, it's how I paid for my education. I also used to love 4x4s and have built a number of cars. 

That said I have a busy life and a good job so I want this to be easy and reliable. Going to buy something new. Focus on riding not wrenching. 


Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

sbd said:


> Like I said in the first post I don't want a snazzy conversion. Just want a box for my stuff and a place to sleep.
> 
> I am very good mechanically, it's how I paid for my education. I also used to love 4x4s and have built a number of cars.
> 
> ...


Have you decided what vehicle you want to go with?


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

alexk243 said:


> Have you decided what vehicle you want to go with?


There arent really many choices if you want a 4x4 van so I ordered a 2019 Sprinter in January. Still zero word on delivery date or availability. Boo

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Singletrack Sampler Promaster van build

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjRDJ4j6n602Y7rdNtvS4K7IFLEXaD4Dk


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

JimmyAsheville said:


> Looks like the Transit in all wheel drive will be out this fall, at what Ford calls affordable pricing. All the safety features such as automatic braking, lane assist etc will be standard. Plus Ford is adding the crew version, with seating for three in the second row. And, swivel seats up front are an option. I think Im headed that way this fall ...
> 
> If I were able, I'd link the article. But I'm not. Maybe someone else will ...


For my van needs - I am not so worried about all wheel drive or weeks long sleeping accommodations ... rather I think a passenger version with some of the seats removed could work well for my mountain bike hauler. I am a NICA coach and it would be awesome to transport several riders and bikes in comfort. Also, would make for a great trail side hub for post ride hanging around under a canopy, etc... Something like a transit mid roof passenger XLT could be a fairly reasonable way for me to get into the game. I am not sure what the difference is between 350, 250, etc.. I am seeking ride comfort vs load capability.


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

For my van needs - I am not so worried about all wheel drive or weeks long sleeping accommodations ... rather I think a passenger version with some of the seats removed could work well for my mountain bike hauler. I am a NICA coach and it would be awesome to transport several riders and bikes in comfort. Also, would make for a great trail side hub for post ride hanging around under a canopy, etc... Something like a transit mid roof passenger XLT could be a fairly reasonable way for me to get into the game. I am not sure what the difference is between 350, 250, etc.. I am seeking ride comfort vs load capability. 
I already have a German SUV, not sure I need another $$$ repair threat in my life. They seem to have a strategy going where the risk of multi thousand $ repairs is so high that it encourages everyone to trade in at 50k when warranty expires... sort of rewarding the OEM.


----------

